# Social Security/Medicare Insolvent in a matter of years?



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...y-will-be-insolvent-in-16-years/#f8a855b6120a

Haven't seen a thread on this. This news affects some members here quiet a bit more than others Pretty big dang travesty if you ask me. We're getting to the point now where the RETIREES in the system have paid their entire working life and are looking at some serious reductions in benefits. For those of us that still have a while to go its look like substantial reduction in benefits along with the finish line being moved considerably back. Not to mention the probable need to increase the tax to keep the system afloat. Bottom line, if your under 40, its time to get serious about investing because Social Security is no longer a guarentee.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I have been living my life like there aint no "net" for the last 20 years. I am 42 btw.

Its why "WE" Prep.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yet, welfare to a number of nations is not cut, and neither is the welfare that is handed out to generational welfare recipients. Don't even get me started on moronic agencies that are unconstitutional as well as being worthless money pits. 

I'll be working until I die, anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/n...and-medicare-are-a-reason-to-worry-2018-06-07

None of us were asked if we wanted to join this Ponzi scheme. Year after year, paycheck after paycheck, our money was taken. 
Long before they talk about more cuts in SS, they'd better make cuts elsewhere.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/n...and-medicare-are-a-reason-to-worry-2018-06-07
> 
> None of us were asked if we wanted to join this Ponzi scheme. Year after year, paycheck after paycheck, our money was taken.
> Long before they talk about more cuts in SS, they'd better make cuts elsewhere.


Americans keep voting the same types of guys into office. No one wants to pay the piper.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

These "trustees" that are warning us of the insolvency of their fund: it's they who have allowed it to be transfered to the general fund and spent! Not very trustworthy, if you ask me.

If I get a dime from them, I'll be surprised.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It has been insolvent for decades now, and it is one more fallacy that is being perpetrated on America. I think that the nation itself is insolvent, and the dollar will crash, and go out of existence. But, that's just me. The dishonesty, obfuscation and outright fraud, that I have seen in American politicians, tells me that there ain't no pot o'gold. It was stolen 50 years ago, and spent.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> These "trustees" that are warning us of the insolvency of their fund: it's they who have allowed it to be transfered to the general fund and spent! Not very trustworthy, if you ask me.
> 
> If I get a dime from them, I'll be surprised.


There is no other fund but the "general fund".
Roosevelt had to defend this in court, clearly outlining that all monies collected were not being put aside in any manner, as that would be unconstitutional, and were instead simply adding to the general fund.
It was, and is still, just another tax to be spent as they wish. The fact that they maintain a ledger of "your" contributions is just theater to perpetuate the facade.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look at the hundreds of millions of dollars sent to South and Central America to help the economies of the nations that are sending their people the U.S. Those nations should be cut off from the gravy train. As a matter of fact, all aid should be cut. We give money to governments that are not with us. Even those government that are with us should be cut. The hell are we doing, giving away money when We the People are going to denied?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...all aid should be cut. We give money to governments that are not with us. Even those government that are with us should be cut. The hell are we doing, giving away money when We the People are going to denied?


The more corrupt and "not with us" governments are, the bigger the cash envelopes that are being passed to the Senators, both red and blue. We are so corrupted, easily on a par with post-republic Rome.

One of my pet peeves is that no reporter has ever asked how The Clintons, despite working their entire lives in public service, managed to accumulate a net worth of $220 million dollars. But I already know how.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retirement age will be raised again. Those that saved and invested will be denied SS and or medicare coverage. Those can get Medicare will be forced to pay a lot more for required supplemental coverage as Medicare will lower what they cover.


----------

